# Windows Server 2016 Standard



## Licht9885 (30 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da mal eine Frage die ich mir nicht wirklich selber beantworten kann. Wir brauchen in unserer Firma ein relativ großen Netzwerkspeicher (>5 TB) nun hatten wir zusammen folgende Überlegungen zusammengetragen,

1. Ein fertiges NAS System kaufen 
2. Ein bereits bestehenden Server der nicht mehr benötigt wird umzurüsten auf ein NAS System
3. Cloud Lösung eines großen Deutschen Tlekommunikationsunternehmen

Zu Punkt 2 ist zu sagen das wir ein älteren Dell R510 mit 13 TB HDD´s ungenutzt stehen haben weil er damals erst benötigt wurde und dann festgestellt wurde nach 2 Jahren das er nicht ausreicht für den Zweck. Dieser Server hat als Betriebssystem Windows Server 2016 Standard 64 bit installiert und lizenziert, und steht mehr oder weniger nur rum. 

Hat jemand schonmal ein ehemaligen Workgroupcontroller in ein NAS umgewandelt bzw. Fileserver der auch per VPN erreichbar ist? 

Wenn ja währe ich um eine Einschätzung von einer neutralen Seite her sehr happy, da wir mittlerweile hier ein bisschen auf der Stelle treten bei der Entscheidungsfindung. 

Auch wichtig währe mir die Info was für ein Arbeitsaufwand wenn dahinter steckt.


----------



## holgermaik (31 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Sebastian
ich in jetzt nicht der riesen IT Spezi aber ich denke ihr geht die Sache falsch an.
Wie wichtig sind euch eure Daten?
Ein NAS sollte meiner Meinung nach mindestens ein Raid 1 sein, wenn nicht sogar besser. Dies erreichst du mit einer 13TB Platte nicht.
Des weiteren brauchst du ein Backup System wenn möglich örtlich getrennt.
Für Windows Server sind User oder Device Cals erforderlich. Habt ihr genügend?
Eine Cloud Lösung halte ich auch nicht für optimal.

Ich würde mich für ein Konzept an eine IT Firma wenden. 

mal als Beispiel wie wir das handhaben.
Wir betreiben einen Windows Server als NAS Raid 5 System mit Device Cals. 2 mal am Tag werden die Daten auf einen weiteren Server gespiegelt. Natürlich in einem anderem Gebäude. Jeden 2. Tag wird ein Backup erstellt.
Grüße Holger


----------



## GLT (1 Januar 2019)

5TB war mal viel - inzwischen gibt es SW-Messis im Privatbereich, die das zigfache horten 

Mal vorweg - ein NAS ist ein Server u. sollte, vor allem im Geschäftsbetrieb, wie ein solcher auch behandelt werden.
D.h. ohne Ahnung, was man tut, sind Probleme vorprogrammiert.

Lösungen von sog. Cloud-Anbietern würde ich, für den Geschäftsbetrieb relevante Daten, persönlich NIE in Betracht ziehen.
Entweder viel zu teuer, Abhängigkeit von Erreichbarkeit/Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit des Anbieters, Datensicherheit,...


Bislang gibt es nur die Anforderung Netzwerkshares vorzuhalten, wie sieht es mit anderen Diensten aus?
Für wieviele Clients/User sollen die Dienste vorgehalten werden?
Wie sieht es mit der Datenzuwachsrate aus?
Wollt ihr evtl. auch Clouddienste nutzen?
Welche Datenverfügbarkeit ist für euch notwendig? Redundanz, fail-over?
Ein Intranet aufbauen?
Groupware einsetzen?
Wie sichert ihr bislang eure Daten?
Wer ist für den Betrieb der IT-Infrastruktur verantwortlich bzw. wer betreibt u. betreut das mal?
Welche Voraussetzungen bringt derjenige mit?


Betrachten wir das NAS mal in den Grundzügen, so sollten die Daten wohl auch bei HDD-Ausfall weiterhin verfügbar sein - ein ungeplanter Restorevorgang würde euren Geschäftsbetrieb stark beeinträchtigen.
Die Daten sollten hier mind. auf einem RAID5/6 liegen, damit die Daten trotzdem verfügbar bleiben - DIES ERSETZT KEIN BACKUP!
Datensicherung auf ext. Medien nach dem Generationenprinzip.
NAS/Server muss per USV versorgt werden.

VPN
Den ext. Zugang zum Netzwerk u. dessen Ressourcen macht man NICHT mit dem NAS/Server - entsprechende FW/VPN-Router als dediziertes Gerät!
KEINE Portweiterleitungen ohne entsprechende Maßnahmen u. Notwendigkeit am Router -> wenn, dann DMZ einrichten

Ob sich der vorhandene Server eignet, hängt von der tatsächlichen Lizenzierung, eueren weiteren Anforderungen u. vorhandenem Equiptment ab - so noch wenig einschätzbar.

Vorteil eines Kauf-NAS
Lizenzen sind kaum nötig u. auch für Laien leicht überschaubar - im Gegensatz zu MS 
OS/SW/HW aufeinander abgestimmt - die meisten Dinge auch für nicht IT-Admins handelbar.
Durch Linuxbasis entgeht man manchem windowsbasiertem Problem.
Die üblichen Dienste/Anwendungen sind servierfertig packetiert.
HW ist praxisorientiert, im Energieverbrauch günstiger.

Welchen Aufwand ihr tatsächlich vor euch habt, hängt natürlich vor allem von euren Fähigkeiten ab - weniger davon, ob ihr euren Server mit Windows betreibt, ihn mit entsprechender Distro uminstalliert oder euch zu Kauf-NAS-Lösung entscheidet.

Ich würde euch raten, euch mit einem IT-Dienstleister zusammenzusetzen, der euch möglichst neutral berät, das Zeug installiert u. ggfs. auch betreut - ob dauerhaft oder übergangsweise hängt ja von euch ab.


----------

